# Need ethernet driver for A7N8X-X Asus[resolved]



## crocop

Never had this problem before when I installed xp, but now I do for some reason.

Well I installed Xp device manager has big Yellow exclimation mark, I check Asus website for some odd reason it only has Audio Drivers, 

Need help please if anyone knows how I could solve this problem and find the driver would be greatly Appreciated.

Also SM Bus Controller is yellow also, I thought SP2 would solve this but it didnt.


Thank you


----------



## crocop

please please anyone?


----------



## dai

you will find the driver for it if it is onboard on the m/board setup cd it appears to be part of the nforce setup


----------



## crocop

dai said:


> you will find the driver for it if it is onboard on the m/board setup cd it appears to be part of the nforce setup


sorry dont have the cd for motherborad. :sigh:


----------



## dai

try this
http://www.download.com/nForce-Unified-Driver-Windows-2000-XP-/3000-2098_4-10323235.html


----------



## crocop

dai said:


> try this
> http://www.download.com/nForce-Unified-Driver-Windows-2000-XP-/3000-2098_4-10323235.html



Yes this is it, you have been most helpfull, I aprreciate your time and effort to return my post. Thank you and take care


----------



## dai

glad it worked


----------



## murat ünal

asfhşoshdfaskiljalid


----------

